# Skx007 & 009 200m Divers Watch



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just purchased a very large quantity of these watches. Official UK stock with boxes and papers that retail at Â£250. Not to be confused with grey market imports. They will be here is a couple of days.

Lowest ever price of only Â£99.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Fantastic watch at a fantastic price Roy - how do you do it?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Blimey Roy, thats the cheapest Ive seen them anywhere









I have been looking around too, Ive a hankering for a standard diver to sit with the modded ones and these look like a good contender, after I get my new RLT 17









2 weeks till payday


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

With any luck I might be able to nobble a "pepsi" at the end of the month: been wanting one since I got my "007"


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I'll have one









Don't know which colour bezel yet but I'll have one


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The dial on the 009 (Pepsi) is dark blue to match the bezel.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

What diameter are these? Anyone know?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They are 44mm including the crown, 40mm across the bezel.


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

Might have to treat myself to a Pepsi as it's my birthday this month! What's the lug width on them Roy?

Cheers, Olly


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> What's the lug width on them?


They are 22mm - the black bezelled skx007 looks great on a Bond nato strap (hint)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

NOOOOO!!MUST RESIST!!







. I don`t need an 009,I`ve already got the 007, just because I could put it on a rubber strap as a contrast to the 007.NO!! must be strong must resist, have other watches to get























What a sad git


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

pauluspaolo said:


> > What's the lug width on them?
> 
> 
> They are 22mm - the black bezelled skx007 looks great on a Bond nato strap (hint)
> ...


Duh! I should have known that if I'd thought about it as the customised 007 I bought off you is 22mm...... I've fitted a red Hirsch Carbon Sport to it and it looks cool incidentally.
















I was thinking of the Pepsi version on a blue rubber oyster style strap. What do you think?

Cheers, Olly


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

ollyming said:


> I was thinking of the Pepsi version on a blue rubber oyster style strap. What do you think?
> 
> Cheers, Olly
> 
> ...


OLLY your not helping my attempts to resist


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

ollyming said:


> I was thinking of the Pepsi version on a blue rubber oyster style strap. What do you think?
> 
> Cheers, Olly
> 
> ...


That would look superb Olly,


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> Duh! I should have known that if I'd thought about it as the customised 007 I bought off you is 22mm...... I've fitted a red Hirsch Carbon Sport to it and it looks cool incidentally


Hi Olly,

glad to hear that you're enjoying it still - a picture of it on the new strap would be cool if you can manage it









These really are great watches


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

pauluspaolo said:


> Hi Olly,
> 
> glad to hear that you're enjoying it still - a picture of it on the new strap would be cool if you can manage it


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

Blimey, that picture's a bit bigger than I expected! Sorry. Will shrink it down a bit more next time!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Wow, great strap Olly - it goes well with the red on the dial (that's one of my better efforts at watch modifying I think)


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They have arrived and can now be ordered on the site at Â£99 each *while stocks last*.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I bet there will be a few dealers wanting to buy them from me at this price as I have just been talking to a manager of a retail outlet and he pays more than this from Seiko for them.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Bad news , this batch of SKX009's already sold out.









Good News next batch will be here Tues/Wed.









Still a few 007's left from this First batch.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> Bad news , this batch ofÂ SKX009's already sold out.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


B***dy Hell thats fast







Mind you it does remove temptation









Must remember not to look at the site on Tues/Wed as I might start crying


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Plenty more new Seiko bargains next week.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> Plenty more new Seiko bargains next week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Your only saying this to upset me


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry Mac, I'm not just saying it to upset you it is really true honest.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> Sorry Mac, I'm not just saying it to upset you it is really true honest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know Roy


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

No suprise they're selling out at that great price but I managed to grab one from the first batch. Fantastic service from Roy as usual - placed the order around 3pm on Friday and had the postman banging down my front door just before 10am on Saturday. Couldn't have asked for a quicker delivery!

No real review, I'm sure everyone here knows it's a great watch. I've put mine on a blue rubber Oyster strap.



















Cheers, Olly


----------



## longshot (Feb 19, 2005)

Here's another nice strap option for the 009









Mine has been beadblasted by Jack at IWW and has one of Bill Yao's domed sapphire crystals installed. One of my favorites, somehow the Pepsi bezel always makes me smile:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Roy, can you explain to me the difference between 'UK watches and Grey Imports that are advertised elsewhere?

Is the warrany affected etc..


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Roy, can you explain to me the difference between 'UK watches and Grey Imports that are advertised elsewhere?
> 
> Is the warrany affected etc..
> 
> ...


Not sure Jason, it could well be.

RLT is an Official UK Seiko retailer. We only sell UK stock.

It is worth paying a little extra for this satisfaction.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I bet warrant could be a problem on grey imports







I would always buy official UK stuff anyway


----------



## Eddie (Aug 21, 2003)

Roy said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Roy, can you explain to me the difference between 'UK watches and Grey Imports that are advertised elsewhere?
> ...


Can you explain the difference Roy? All my Seiko are obtained from official Seiko distributors and come complete with guarantees.  UK sourced Seiko? Aren't they all from Japan or Singapore? I think you'll find mine are a little cheaper and newer than yours but then we always were competitive.









Eddie


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

ollyming said:


> No suprise they're selling out at that great price but I managed to grab one from the first batch. Fantastic service from Roy as usual - placed the order around 3pm on Friday and had the postman banging down my front door just before 10am on Saturday. Couldn't have asked for a quicker delivery!
> 
> No real review, I'm sure everyone here knows it's a great watch. I've put mine on a blue rubber Oyster strap.
> 
> ...










great looking pepsi Olly, Wow! that strap is blue







I`ve got a few in black very comfortable


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nothing wrong with a bit of fair and honest competition.









Sadly, not all dealers are as fair and honest as Roy and Eddie.









I had a nasty battle with a dishonest supplier of computer components a couple of years back, they employed some dirty tactics but a bit of bad press sorted them out.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2005)

AlexR said:


> I bet warrant could be a problem on grey imports
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've bought Japanese watches from Singapore and they came with dealer stamped papers and world wide warranty certificate.

No problems.


----------

